# Hair not growing back after surgery



## Cinnys Whinny (May 22, 2016)

Long story shot, last September (2015) my Joopy cat snuck out while under the care of a house sitter (we were out of state) and came home with a broken femur.The leg had to be amputated and he recovered very well with no complications except for a month of mild depression. 

That and his hair doesn't seem to be growing back where he was shaved for surgery. Does anyone know how long it normally takes for shaved hair to grow back? I used to give my Long hair a lion cut and it would grow back in a few months but this seems excessively long? Joopy is a medium hair but the whole site that was shaved seems to only have peach fuzz. I have never noticed him licking it excessively and there are no sores or marks.

Does anyone have experience with hair not growing back from surgery? Am I just too impatient? I'ts been over 8 months now so I'm just wondering if this is normal.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

My Simba had surgery in December and never grew a hair follicle back. We just had him back to fix the same spot two weeks ago, and his fur is already growing in! The only difference is that he is not on any medications (steroids) this time and was on them up until this surgery. 

You could check with your vet.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

My vet told me that steroids slow hair growth. Leelu barely grew any fur back after her ultrasound a couple of years ago until she was off the steroids temporarily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (May 22, 2016)

Joopy isn't currently on any medications of any kind so I don't think it's medication or steroid related. This is puzzling me even more now.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Without steroids I really don't understand but hair growth bothers us, not our kitties, so please don't get too stressed about it.


----------

